
Canada's electronic spy agency stops sharing some metadata with partners - peeters
http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/spy-canada-electronic-metadata-1.3423565
======
anonbanker
I know I might be biased (as someone directly taking advantage of the Trudeau
Government's policies to start new businesses), but I'm becoming more and more
impressed by the direction our new government continues to take.

The ministers are actually directing their government to do their jobs
correctly. I've never seen a government like this before in either the United
States or in Canada.

